# Draft Prospects



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Dwight Howard* - If Orlando gets the #1 pick, even though a HS'er, he might be too good to pass up. He would be the best finisher around the basket Orlando has had since Shaq. If he touches the ball near the basket, he is gonna dunk it. I think he could have a slightly less productive first year than Amare. Only question is how much rebounding and shot blocking would he give Orlando. And if he were drafted, Orlando would need to at least get rid of one of Juwan or Gooden

*Emeka Okafor* - I'm not sold on Emeka. And the back injury is a worry because Orlando cant afford any more injured players. Some people think he could handle some C in the NBA, but I dont believe it. Like Howard, Orlando would need to get rid of either Juwan or Gooden if he were to be drafted. He is the safest pick Orlando could make, but I dont think he will dominate defensively in the NBA like he does in college and his offense is still pretty raw.

*Pavel* - This guy is still a mystery a year later. I've read good and bad reports in the last couple months. He would be a big risk of a pick, but could be a huge reward. I think he would be a perfect pick if Orlando knew Hill would be coming back, but I think they need more from there pick. He will probably struggle mightily offensively, With Hill, Orlando would only need to to stay around the basket and be big, which shouldnt be a problem for him.

*Jameer Nelson* - I love the way he plays. Super quick and super strong, although a little short. He can get his own shot and is a good shooter. He's got the experience and could probably start at PG right away. Orlando would probably be picking too high to take him. I wouldnt mind seeing Orlando trade the first pick (if they get it) to another team in the mid to late lottery with Juwan Howard, and try to get a C and maybe a bench guy back and select Nelson. 

*Ben Gordon* - He is probably in the same boat as Nelson, but I think Nelson is much more of a natural point that Gordon. He is just a good all-around player, but definitely wont be selected at the top of the draft. A possibility for a trade-down pick like Nelson.

*Kosta Perovic* - Considered a better, younger, more athletic version of Big Z. But he is still very young and is probably not ready to contribute. I could see him as a possibility if Orlando gets jipped and gets a lower pick than expected. Not considered a real defensive stopper.

I think Josh Smith, Telfair, and Shaun Livingston our out as choices. They are just too young and probably not ready for Orlando. 


Second round possibles -

*Chris Duhon* - I'd love to see him available with the first pick in the 2nd round. He is a leader and very good at running a team. He is also a very good defender at PG, although his shooting is a little on and off. Could turn into Jacque Vaughn, but I doubt it. Could probably start at PG right now for Orlando.

*Anderson Varejão* - Considered a possible lottery pick last year, or just outside the lottery. Not overly skilled, but a very athletic and active big man. Active rebound and shot blocker. Could be a good PF coming off the bench if Juwan or Gooden is traded.

*Robert Swift* - Could be a good risk in 2nd round. Supposed to be incredibly aggressive around the basket and is said to have excellent footwork. Called the best shotblocker in HS basketball. Although too skinny right now, could get bigger. Could be what Steven Hunter was expected to become. Give Hunter some footwork and timing and he'd be a great player for Orlando. Unforunately he doesnt have that.

*Christian Drejer* - Good all-around player. Reminds me of Mike Miller. Probably skilled enough to go higher, but other things will keep that from happening. Could probably play mins at PG, SG, and SF. Would add some depth off the bench.



Another guy I'd like to see Orlando bring in like they did Bogans, maybe trade some cash for him or sign him if he doesnt get drafted -- Nigel Dixon. He'd be worth looking at. He is just gigantic but moves pretty well around the basket.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

The NEXT GARRITY

Draft Luke Jackson #31

NBA Comparison: Brent Barry 

Strengths: Luke is a very good all around player. He is an excellent shooter all the way out to NBA range and has a good mid-range game as well. He also passes the ball very efficiently. He is a difficult match-up because of his height (6'7) and his guard skills. Needs very little space to get his jumper off and has a pretty quick release. Generally plays under control even in the transition game. He has a small forwards body but could play some 2 at the next level. Has a deceptive first step and does a great job of getting into the lane and challenging the defense. He is a very unselfish player with a solid all-around game. He's ot afraid to mix it up and hit the boards. 

Weaknesses: Luke is not the greatest defender on earth and will definitely struggle to guard perimeter players at the next level. His lateral foot speed is not a strength. Not the most athletic SF either but he is adequate in that area. Lacks great size at the SF position, and is not a tremendous rebounder, but decent. He also wont blow you away with his athleticism, but has decent quickness and leaping ability. 



Someone brought this guy up... I don't think we need another Pat Garrity if he is horrible at defense...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Draft Oakleyfer. He has the potential to become the next Charles Barkley.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Draft Oakleyfer. He has the potential to become the next Charles Barkley.


Great comparison, even though they really have absolutely nothing at all in common whatsoever.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

dwight howard. the guy has maturity of tim duncan, athleticism of amare stoudemire and will listen to a coach and learn. he has superstar written all over him.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> dwight howard. the guy has maturity of tim duncan, athleticism of amare stoudemire and will listen to a coach and learn. he has superstar written all over him.


If we don't get Okafor.. I want to get Dwight Howard...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Great comparison, even though they really have absolutely nothing at all in common whatsoever.


This has nothing to do with your quote but anyways..Ben Gordon is awesome..he dropped 36 points and was 4/7 from behind arc.

But I kind of see a conflicting factor b/w him and McGrady if Ben is use to taking so many shots.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How about trading down a few picks and taking Devin Harris out of Wisconsin?

Or we could always keep our pick and take Livingston if he enters.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice, I don't see Livingston, or even Telfair, as huge gambles if we get a lower pick and they have good workouts. Livingston would be a nice pick, but I'm afraid of tall guards in Orlando (Gaines, Sasser) trying to be Point Guards. Someone who interests me still is Pavel Podkolzine. I've also heard mixed reviews though, so it's still a bit skeptic what he really is.

An option which I was mulling over was trading down, believe it or not I believe 2 or 3 first round picks this year could help us more than the #1 pick (if we are so lucky to get it). Sure Howard and Okafor are great but Boston has three picks in the first round possibly with their own, Dallas' and Detroits. Of course, 2 of these picks are late in the draft, but wouldn't the three picks and someone else, possibly Blount in an "agreed" sign and trade later worth it? It's just an idea...in all reality we will keep the pick, and hopefully use it for some good.

Howard and Okafor both look nice as Power Forwards. Orlando shouldn't push either to play center straight away, they should let them fit into a position naturally. I believe the pressure on Gaines this year has not been good for him, and made him crumble. I honestly believe that Howard would be a solid pick, as every article I read about him makes him sound even more intriguing. Andriuskevicius also looks like a nice prodigy from Europe who Orlando should definitely be looking at incase we don't get the first or 2nd pick.

I believe that Josh Smith should not be an option because he is yet another wing player which frankly isn't Orlando's greatest problem.

Remember we also have Phoenix's 2nd round pick, which is looking low and Washington's 1st round (top 20 protected, so not possible). the Washington 1st rounder doesn't look like it will be payed off till 2006 when it's top-3 protected. I have a question for anyone that can answer, has Golden State payed off all of the 1st round picks for the Webber-Hardaway trade back in the day? I know 2000 they gave us the #5 for Mike Miller.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nba_playa</b>!
> An option which I was mulling over was trading down, believe it or not I believe 2 or 3 first round picks this year could help us more than the #1 pick (if we are so lucky to get it). Sure Howard and Okafor are great but Boston has three picks in the first round possibly with their own, Dallas' and Detroits. Of course, 2 of these picks are late in the draft, but wouldn't the three picks and someone else, possibly Blount in an "agreed" sign and trade later worth it? It's just an idea...in all reality we will keep the pick, and hopefully use it for some good.


I agree with this. Orlando definitely has to find a way to turn its draft picks and trade/signing options into multiple good and contributing players. One or two decent guys probably isnt going to do it, unless both Hill and Garrity come back healthy next season, in which the team's depth wouldnt be such a problem.

Right now we've basically got guys who are/should be career backups starting at every position except SG and PF. If we can fill those other spots with real starters, then having guys like Stevenson, Bogans, and others coming off the bench wont be so bad.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

With the first pick, you have to draft for talent, but the two highest rated prospects both play at a loaded position for the Magic. Unless we can move Howard or Gooden, I would much rather trade down to around the 10 spot and pick up Nelson. I'm not usually one to salvitate, but I absolutely fell in love with him during the tourney.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

We need size. Any size. Who cares who we already have. Most people want Howard gone anyway. We HAVE to use the #1 pick correctly and not trade down.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

After I mentioned our chances of trading down for multiple picks/players it was reported in the papers. It just makes sense. Although I believe two of our more important picks could be the 2 second rounders, ours and Phoenix's. They're both towards the top of the 2nd round and I'm sure some nice players will fall into our laps if we pick right. We could even land up with the chance at Duhon or a high school kid around here. Although they're not franchise movers, they're decent enough take the example of Bogans or Daniels. Two decent 2nd rounders this year.

I was also reading that Weisbrod is doing some serious scouting! Although I'm not 100% sure he knows what he's looking for, I'm sure he brought along some scouts. It's this effort which I see in Weisbrod to succeed with the Magic which makes me confident. He's at Hoops Summit and in Europe this week. As much as he's been bashed, he seems to have some more logical thinking patterns - he stated clearly "Lue will be used as a reserve next year" and is interested in Nelson and Livingston if we were to trade down and pick a point guard. He also stated trading the #1 isn't out of the question because the Magic need to improve across the board. Although this might seem somewhat blatantly obvious, he seems to be headed in the right direction. Of course, I'm sure Gabriel thought of signing Duncan again, trading for KG and keeping Tracy for a dynasty team. My point is, it's all wishful thinking till the Summer comes around.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

on draft day we should get howard or okafor but id take howard as hes a better finisher. and trade juwan for sebastian telfair


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

After seeing some of Howard tonight, I say Okafor. Howard is probably 3 years away from being any good.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I think that if you guys are gonna take anyone, you should take okafur, I mean he would be great, I think that he would totally be the player that would help keep mcgrady in a magic uniform.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

None of the HS kids will contribute much next year at all. I am thinking take Okafor or trade down. 

I still like the idea of trading down and getting a player and the position to draft Jameer Nelson.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I didn't watch the game but I don't think we can take Okafor out of our mind frame from one all-american game. He won co-MVP and we all know that usually the guards get the spotlight in these type of match-ups. So what threw you off Howard's game JNice? I've also heard Livingston didn't have an impressive game? These two guys are the only high schoolers I would consider taking out of the draft, if we trade down or stay at #1. I think we need to work out Howard and Okafor still to determine. I'm just wondering what made everyone change their mind so quickly?

Remember in 2002 when Amare Stoudemire, the latest and greatest Big from High School played in the All-American Game? He didn't start and ended up playing 22 minutes with a measly 10 points and 7 boards. He was outplayed by others on his team, such as Fraser and Williams. It's just an overhyped media-made All-Star game with lots of flash but little substance. Take it for what it's worth, wait till Howard works out for us.

Okafor is a great talent though, and honestly I won't kill Weisbrod as long as he takes one of them if we keep our (hopefully) 1st pick.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> None of the HS kids will contribute much next year at all. I am thinking take Okafor or trade down.
> 
> I still like the idea of trading down and getting a player and the position to draft Jameer Nelson.


That's what I suggested in the "Brainstorm" thread. I like that idea as well, because I really think we could improve the team more by trading the pick than any player we can take with that pick. I think trading the first overall pick(assuming we get it) can get us a good player + a 8-10 overall pick where we could take Nelson or maybe even Pavel if he slips that far. It keeps our options open, and you could get a player at 8-10 who is almost as good of a pick that you can get 1-3, because there's no LeBron James, Yao Ming, Carmelo Anthony in this draft. That's why I really like the idea of trading down and picking up a good player in the deal, and still pick a very good player with that pick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nba_playa</b>!
> I didn't watch the game but I don't think we can take Okafor out of our mind frame from one all-american game. He won co-MVP and we all know that usually the guards get the spotlight in these type of match-ups. So what threw you off Howard's game JNice? I've also heard Livingston didn't have an impressive game? These two guys are the only high schoolers I would consider taking out of the draft, if we trade down or stay at #1. I think we need to work out Howard and Okafor still to determine. I'm just wondering what made everyone change their mind so quickly?
> 
> Remember in 2002 when Amare Stoudemire, the latest and greatest Big from High School played in the All-American Game? He didn't start and ended up playing 22 minutes with a measly 10 points and 7 boards. He was outplayed by others on his team, such as Fraser and Williams. It's just an overhyped media-made All-Star game with lots of flash but little substance. Take it for what it's worth, wait till Howard works out for us.
> ...


Howard didnt look too bad in the game, but I dont think he will be on Stoudemire's level coming in. He had some real nice, powerful dunks ... but whenever he made a post move and took a shot he ended up slamming it off the backboard. Plus, they were saying he was talking about he thinks he could be an NBA SF .. not something a team that needs a real big man would want to hear.

Livingston did not impress me at all. He was Penny-like with some of his passes, but he really looks like he was about 160 lbs soaking wet. No muscle on his body. And he looked to be pretty slow for a PG, which means he would get eaten alive on defense. And the few shots I saw him take, he really struggled to get them off .. I think one got blocked and one missed everything completely, from only 8-10 feet away ... and he looked to be a very, very average athlete. It is only the first time I have seen him play, but I was very un-impressed. I find it hard to believe after seeing him that some people have him going as high as #3 ... if it werent for everyone's dream to have a 6'7" PG, I dont think he'd even be a first round pick.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

MAGIC is very similar to RAPS. Both needs a PG and a C. Well this is my opinion, draft PODKOLZINE or BIENDRINS if you need a BIG. draft NELSON or TELFAIR if you need a PG. :yes:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Howard didnt look too bad in the game, but I dont think he will be on Stoudemire's level coming in. He had some real nice, powerful dunks ... but whenever he made a post move and took a shot he ended up slamming it off the backboard. Plus, they were saying he was talking about he thinks he could be an NBA SF .. not something a team that needs a real big man would want to hear.
> ...


That might be a one-off occassion though because I've heard that Howard actually has solid fundamentals and a nice touch. It's suprising to hear that he was banging them off the backboard. I'd still consider him at #1 whether he is looking at the 3, 4 or 5 because honestly, we don't have any. Although a 5 would be grand, we might not have any decent 5's in the draft this year. Howard will probably end up playing in the post, I just can't see the coaches playing him anywhere else.

It's ashame Livingston didn't live up to his reputation in the game, although it is only one game. If you watched this year's game you'd think Iverson couldn't score, but was an amazing passer. Not to take anything away from Livingston, but we know his shot isn't the greatest nor is he that athletic for a 6'7 player. He does have good court vision however, but I'd stay away from him unless we drafted down and he has a couple of great workouts. I think we should definitely take a look at Podkolzine, Biedrins and Andriuskevicius. Although I'm not too interested in the bigmen from Europe, I do believe that we should give them a look. Of course Okafor as well, as he is probably the favorite. But this back injury worries me, Howard had the same thing and pulled out of an All-Star game this year I believe.

I'm interested to see who we try to acquire during the offseason as I can forsee a major overhaul. It's a shame that as the worst team in the League, we don't even have the capspace of any of the other "terrible" teams such as the Hawks, Bulls or Suns. If you ask me, we're in a very bad place (if that isn't too obvious).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

After watching the Duke - UConn game last night, I think I am sold on Emeka. Although I still think he should be played at PF.

Last night was the first time I've seen him play this year relatively healthy and although he barely played the first half, he still ended up with impressive numbers and made some huge plays. And listening to him in the post-game press conference, he is a funny kid and obviously very intelligent (3 yr grad).

Now, I'd like to see us trade both Howard and Gooden for whatever we can get that is decent and do whatever it takes to sign Erick Dampier in the off-season. Emeka and Dampier would be a hell of a frontline in the East.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Weisbrod said on espn chats that hes going after okafor and if he can ben gordon


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

We got to get Howard or Okafor. Just some great post player, because seriously our post players are pathetic. I would also love to see the Magic get Nelson or Gordon if they can. Because I seriously believe Lue is garbage and is not the answer at PG.


----------

